# Dragon vs Oakley



## pontiuspylate

Me too! I was looking at getting some Dragon Rogues but not sure... :dunno:


----------



## zk0ot

maces are a big lens but not great perif's the rogues have a lot better perif vision.


----------



## zk0ot

i have 2 rogues


----------



## Triple8Sol

I have a couple pairs of the Rogues too. Awesome goggle.


----------



## Leo

I love and own both brands. I have a Dragon DX and Oakley Splice and A-Frame.

Granted the DX is cheap, I found them to be of poorer quality. I've handled the Rogues and Maces and they look great. Nothing bad to say about them looking through them indoors.

On the Oakley side, I'll tell you that their lenses are super durable. I am inclined to believe that they have the most durable lenses. They do contract out to the military after all. I've faceplanted at high speed with my A-Frames into an ice patch. Those goggles survived with the smallest nick imaginable. I didn't even notice it until the next day by chance when I went to put it on. I walked away with bloody lips though (would have been much worse if I wasn't wearing helmet or goggles).

I love the peripherals of my Splices (very similar shape to crowbars).


----------



## Triple8Sol

Since Dragon was part of Oakley up until just a few yrs ago, it's prob safe to say they share some tech, even now that Dragon has spun off into its own independent co.


----------



## Leo

Triple8Sol said:


> Since Dragon was part of Oakley up until just a few yrs ago, it's prob safe to say they share some tech, even now that Dragon has spun off into its own independent co.


Nice! Never knew that.

That's gear knowledge right dur!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Useless trivia, except for us gear whores haha...

Transworld Business Exclusive: Dragon Goes Independent, Breaks Ties With Luxottica | Transworld Business


----------



## multisample

I have a pair of Dragon DX goggles I've been using for quite a few years. I actually prefer them over most goggles due to the wider peripheral vision and decent airflow. The only downside is the large plastic around the goggles looks a bit goofier, but it seems they all are doing that these days.


----------



## ccole89

I'm kind of an Oakley whore. I've had the A-Frames, Crowbars, and Splices. Personally I like the Splices the best. Crowbars and Splices are basically the same except the Splices have a different nose piece. Even thought the Oakleys might be a little more they are super durable and the triple thick foam feels really nice on your face.


----------



## Mirage

I bought a pair of rogues off cleansnipe.com for cheap and am looking into getting a pair of Smith I/O (comes with low light and bright light lens) as it seemed to be almost as much to get a new pair of goggles for the low light conditions as buying new Rogue lenses. I would check those goggles out as well (got great reviews).


----------



## BurtonAvenger

All you need to know is you can shoot an Oakley lens with buckshot at point blank range and other than the heat of the pellets melting the lens they remain solid.


----------



## zk0ot

ya im always get shot at while im riding.


----------



## little devil

BurtonAvenger said:


> All you need to know is you can shoot an Oakley lens with buckshot at point blank range and other than the heat of the pellets melting the lens they remain solid.


 Pics or vid, if that was actually done I wanna check that shit out.


----------



## Mirage

BurtonAvenger said:


> All you need to know is you can shoot an Oakley lens with buckshot at point blank range and other than the heat of the pellets melting the lens they remain solid.


Yea, would need some proof of snowboard goggles holding up to that...


----------



## Tygris

Question for all u dragon users... what helmets do u use that fit well with dragon alliance goggles?


----------



## Mirage

I have a standard Giro helmet for my rogues and they fit fine. Not sure about the alliances.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I've had a couple pairs of A-Frames, a pair of Wisdoms, the O-Frame I think back in the day...all were great quality-wise, although the lenses seemed to scratch somewhat easily. Have a couple pairs of the Dragon Rogues now, and they're at least as good quality as the Oakleys, definitely not inferior in any way that I've found, and even better anti-fog properties as far as I've found so far.


----------



## Salvation

I saw the clip on the Oakley website some years ago. It was pretty awesome I must say. Sold.


----------

